# Coat Handler conditioner



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I ordered the coat handler line and I'll be using it in Spain, where Lizzie and I will be from wednesday, and I have one big question.
Reading the reviews I learned that the conditioner is a leave-in and I was curious to know how do I have to use it.
I mean, shampoo one and rinse, shampoo two then rinse, then I spray the diluted conditioner and I don't have to rinse?
Should I dry Lizzie with a towel before and/or after?
Sorry, but in Santander I won't be able to be connected and I'd like to get there knowing what to do.
Grazie!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I put the diluted conditioner in after I towel dry her a little. Then, I spray it on her, comb it through, then she gets blow dried. I'm not sure if this is the very best way to do it, but it works for me.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

You can use it as a leave in or rinse it out. All of the Coat Handler shampoos and conditioners are concentrated so you will mix them with water per the directions on the bottle. I use the shampoo one, then rinse... shampoo two, then rinse, and then I thoroughly saturate the coat with the conditioner. Even though, it's safe to use as a leave in, I can't seem not to rinse the conditioner out just a little... I still leave some in but I do rinse a little.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do a heavier conditioning, rinse it out, and then put a very light rinse of the conditioner and leave it in.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 30 2008, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598456


> I put the diluted conditioner in after I towel dry her a little. Then, I spray it on her, comb it through, then she gets blow dried. I'm not sure if this is the very best way to do it, but it works for me.[/B]


When you say you put the "diluted conditioner" in ... is that the 15:1 ratio, or is it diluted more than that for a leave-in? I'm just now ordering some of the Coat Handler products, and don't want Gracie to be a grease-ball! Thanks.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I guess everyone uses it differently, and how it best works for them. Its a bit of trial & error for me. 

I dont dilute it at all. I shampoo & rinse, then use CH right from the bottle, and 'lightly rinse' - I don't rinse too much, just a little. Thats all I do. Then I towel dry, and blow dry. I like to keep things simple :biggrin:


----------

